

Biotech Company Run by High Schoolers Developing a "Flying Syringe" - Joshim5
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=this-biotechnology-company-run-by-h-2013-02

======
kevin_rubyhouse
It sounds like they have a some ideas of what they'd like to do, and some
important people have bought into the concept. But it doesn't seem like they
have made much progress at all. There is "promise" of having a facility to
seriously research this approach to delivering vaccinations, but as it stands,
they haven't done anything but planning and networking. They're young and
ambitious, which is great for them, but I'm more interested in what they have
accomplished so far with this project.

------
unimpressive
I don't think that submitting the same article from Scientific American will
make it any more popular.

